# Can someone add new port?



## xdevelnet (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi there!
Good news! It seems like Wine64 now available under freebsd 64 bit!
Proofs:
1) https://github.com/wine-compholio/wine-staging (Support for wine64 on FreeBSD/PC-BSD (Wine Bug #34330)
2) https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=34330

It would be great to use wine without existing 32bit jury rigging (or kludges?) on amd64.
So... can someone add a new port? I don't know how to do that without spending less than 20 hours of studying. Also, mailing lists are extremely weird thing for me.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2014)

Contact the maintainer and/or submit a PR for the emulators/wine port.


----------



## abishai (Dec 24, 2014)

Do we really need it? The first suggestion on Linux forums one gets if he has problems with Wine is to disable 64 bit mode.


----------



## xdevelnet (Dec 24, 2014)

Okay, let Wine run in 32bit mode, but UNDER 64bit host system without 32 bit compatibility.
Also, I want to use CSMT patch.


----------



## dbn@ (Feb 8, 2015)

Although it is now possible to compile wine64, it does not run.  We are busy working on wine64 support, and then wow64.  Most of the problem with wine64 is prefixes of the wrong type (and wow64 not working).


----------

